
Re-evaluation of the traditional diet-heart hypothesis - XzetaU8
http://www.bmj.com/content/353/bmj.i1246
======
smaddox
This is more confirmation that everything the American public has been told
about diet and cholesterol for the past several decades has been seriously
flawed. Is there any persuasive evidence that cholesterol-reducing diets or
medication improves life expectancy? If not, why are > 100k Americans being
prescribed drugs with serious side effects and no significant benefit? Isn't
the first rule of medicine to do no harm?

Disclaimer: this is not my field of study.

